# Orchard Autocare: Venturi Atlantique 300. A DW first for sure. + prize to be won



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Post up a reply and recieve one lucky poster will be picked at random to recieve a free bottle of Luminos Paint Cleanser to try....

Hello Again and thanks for taking time to read another write up from OCD-hq. The car in question is a very rare Venturi Atlantique 300. What makes this even more rare is the fact only two were made in right hand drive, making this possibly the rarest car ever to feature in DW!

A bit of a background:

Scotsman Hubert O'Neill purchased Venturi in 1994 and conceived of the Venturi 400GT as well as a revised Atlantique. After a rushed design time of six months, the new Atlantique 300 was unveiled at the Paris Motor Show. Its new 3.0 24V V6 engine was lifted from other Peugeot/Citroën models and was good for 210 hp (157 kW; 213 PS) in naturally aspirated form or 281 hp (210 kW; 285 PS) with a turbocharger.
Venturi again went into receivership in 1996, and was bought by Thai firm Nakarin Benz, under whom the company focused its concentration upon road cars. The biturbo version Atlantique 300 was released in 1998 and brought the power up to 310 hp (231 kW; 314 PS). With a top speed of 171 miles per hour (275 km/h) and a 0-60 miles per hour (97 km/h) time of 4.9 seconds, this addition made the Atlantique a serious performance competitor to the Lotus Esprit V8.
Sales of the Atlantique were extremely poor; total Venturi sales over its lifespan amounted to fewer than 700, despite praise from contemporary critics and from Top Gear. In a 1992 episode, Jeremy Clarkson noted that the two most exciting sports cars of the time were the Alpine A610 and the Venturi Atlantique, and that the Atlantique was "like having your own personal jet fighter [...] I love it to death." In comparing the biturbo Atlantique and the Lotus Esprit, Performance Car noted that the Atlantique was "[...] a more relaxing car to drive, its tidier dimensions make it easier to place, it rides more smoothly, generates far less road noise, and has a much slicker gearchange. It's better built too."
Venturi again faced bankruptcy in 2000, and the Atlantique went out of production. Although current owner Gildo Pallanca Pastor, a Monegasque millionaire, has resumed production of Venturi cars, he has shifted the emphasis to electric sports cars such as the Venturi Fétish, retiring the Atlantique badge. Company production will be even more limited at 10 units per year.
After chatting with the owner, it was considered as the car was in very good condition and its originality, an enhancement with the emphasis being on maximum gloss without removing masses of paint to make it defect free which in my opinion would have taken away from the car. On arrival, the car was treated to a full decontamination wash which included :

Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snowfoam 100:1.
Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse
Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubblebath Shampoo
Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse

The engine bay, however, was steam cleaned rather than being powerhosed due to French Electrics being well............ French Electrics. We did not want to wash out any electrical connections.









Once washed and dried the car brought inside to see what we had to work with. On inspection the car was completely original bar a small amount of paint on the lower side of the front bumper. The car was covered in random scratches and general wash markings and being fiberglass was in extremely good condition and very well made which made life a lot easier. This means our initial assessment of an enhancement detail which will improve the finish but retain a feeling of originality was correct.

Initially we corrected the car using Meguiar's microfiber system with the trusty G220 (single pass). Achieved around 70% correction, approximate time 12 - 15 hours.

Next we swapped to the rotary and refined using Meguiar's 205 on yellow 3M waffle pad. Approximate time 15 - 20 hours. This brought the level of correction up to approximately 90% removing all but the deepest marks.































Approximate paint removal was around 5 microns. Once finished the paint on the car was cleansed using Orchard Autocare Luminos Paint Cleanser. This is a newly developed product which will remove polishing oils and fillers as well as surface bonded contamination and random tar spotting, It also will remove any holograms left behind. It does away for the need of a IPA wipe down and reduces the risk of swiping leaving the surface perfect for LSP application.

For protection the car received 3 coats of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal allowing 20 mins between each coat for total curing. It was then given a coat of Valentines Elegance wax and finished off with Orchard Autocare Perfection. The underside of the front clam shell was given 2 coats of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal as were the arch liners on the front section.

Tyres were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz Tyre Dressing and the wheels were sealed using Orchard Autocare Speed Seal.

Now for the afters.



























This was a very enjoyable detail on what is a stunning car. Many thanks for taking time to read and as always all C&C's welcome.

Rollo


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, good gloss.

Did you use clay as part of your decon as well?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep I used Zaino Clay but TBH it was a total waste as the clay after completing the whole car was as clean as when it started credit to the owner he keeps this very well.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

I remember this as a youth. Such a good looking and unique motor. Looks incredible after your hard work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks. They are soo nice after a full week with her I want was mentioed several times. And soooo well built.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Jody!!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

That _is_ a rare beast! Nice work.

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks!!


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Quality work as usual!!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

looking good any inside pics or engine pics?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

austrom1 said:


> Quality work as usual!!


Many thanks. :thumb:



aerodynamic18 said:


> looking good any inside pics or engine pics?


I have a few but the owner had the endine and interior already done before it arrived so for once I had very little to do. I can only take credit for teh outside on this one.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top work and great car ...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work on such a rare car :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> top work and great car ...


Cheers Bill.



gibbo555 said:


> Awesome work on such a rare car :thumb:


Many thanks Andrew!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rollo, you are *THE* man.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Very rare car. With a spot on finish!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice car top work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Rollo, you are *THE* man.


Far from it.. Many thanks Andy!



Ongoing said:


> Very rare car. With a spot on finish!


Many thanks



horned yo said:


> Really nice car top work


Cheers Many thanks have you got trying the Perfection yet?


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

very unusual


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutley stunning Ronnie. I do also happen to know that the other right hand drive car is a lovely dark metallic green! UK registered with a personalised number plate!

The shampoo looks epic too, may well give it a try!


----------



## Casper2 (May 25, 2013)

nice work


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I remember when I was young, I had a game on my Commodore Amiga called Supercars. This was the car in the game. Loved the car and you've done a great job on it.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Never seen one of these before. Stunning car!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

This is the first time i've seen one of them cars. Nice work


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, what a cool car! I imagine this is what you'd get if a Japanese company owned Ferrari :lol: 

Amazing work on it too  this new product sounds like a winner!


----------



## Chris-89 (May 7, 2011)

Lovely looking car, great work Ronnie!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent work Ronnie on a very rare car :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The Luminous looks an awesome product mate, will be next on my shopping list, if I'm not the chosen lucky poster


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

First time I've seen one of these cars before, the finish looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice Ronnie, funny when I look at it, I see aspects of the MR2 and Ferrari. Nice to see a 'new' car on the forum! Top job as always.
Tim


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

First time I've ever seen one of these nice motor and nice work


----------



## Phil434 (Nov 29, 2012)

Class job as usual. Car looked even better in real life!! Nice to be able to say that same orchard products r used on my trusty old astra as a unquie supercar!!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work and love the car .


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

A great job, well done.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Billigmeister said:


> very unusual


That it is :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Absolutley stunning Ronnie. I do also happen to know that the other right hand drive car is a lovely dark metallic green! UK registered with a personalised number plate!
> 
> The shampoo looks epic too, may well give it a try!


Cheers Small world or what get some pics up lol! That is the snow foam I use it as well with teh mitt to reduce risk of marking lots and lots of suds lol!



Casper2 said:


> nice work


Many thanks.



clubber01 said:


> I remember when I was young, I had a game on my Commodore Amiga called Supercars. This was the car in the game. Loved the car and you've done a great job on it.


thats cool. Many thanks.



luke w said:


> Never seen one of these before. Stunning car!


same here only ever saw them in pictures until now.



dubstyle said:


> This is the first time i've seen one of them cars. Nice work


many thanks.



scratcher said:


> Wow, what a cool car! I imagine this is what you'd get if a Japanese company owned Ferrari :lol:
> 
> Amazing work on it too  this new product sounds like a winner!


LOL through in a PSA/Renault parts bin and you are onto a winner lol!



Chris-89 said:


> Lovely looking car, great work Ronnie!


Many thanks.



PeteT said:


> Excellent work Ronnie on a very rare car :thumb:


cheers. dont think I will ever see another thats for sure.



Rabidracoon28 said:


> The Luminous looks an awesome product mate, will be next on my shopping list, if I'm not the chosen lucky poster


CheersAndy. It is becoming my goto product now to be honest.



Nick's CTR said:


> First time I've seen one of these cars before, the finish looks amazing :thumb:


cheers Nick. Many thanks.



twoscoops said:


> Very nice Ronnie, funny when I look at it, I see aspects of the MR2 and Ferrari. Nice to see a 'new' car on the forum! Top job as always.
> Tim


Cheers Tim, Yea there is soo many similarities to both sooo very alike its hard to say what it is like a Ferrair with a kit or an MR2 with a kit lol.



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy



cmillsjoe said:


> First time I've ever seen one of these nice motor and nice work


Many thanks.



Phil434 said:


> Class job as usual. Car looked even better in real life!! Nice to be able to say that same orchard products r used on my trusty old astra as a unquie supercar!!


LOL Phil soo true. its a select few who can say that not for long hopefully lol!!



Karl woods said:


> Nice work and love the car .


CheersKarl.



kolarn said:


> A great job, well done.


Many thanks.



Dift said:


> Excellent work :thumb:


Many thanks.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

great work as always.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Great job rollo stunning car:thumb:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

nice job - so rare ive never seen one in the flesh!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely looking motor. Any chance you can post a few actual engine shots, it'll be the ES9J4 engine:thumb:. Same engine as in my coupe, minus the turbo.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

That is a great colour on a very pretty car... even the missus liked it! Nice work guys.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cracking job Ronnie - I was just going to post that I have only ever seen those cars in pictures before and then I realised I was looking at em pictures of it..... D'oh...

Anyhoo - just wondering how you get that nice speckled effect on the windows in the early pics  

Mee too btw!!

Cooks


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lush colour!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great detail on an awesome car, and so rare to see as well 

Shame cars are no longer allowed pop up/round headlights.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, love the finish :thumb:.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning,top draw work again rollo

the luminos paint cleanser

how was that applied and any more info ,sounds interesting


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Cheers Small world or what get some pics up lol! That is the snow foam I use it as well with teh mitt to reduce risk of marking lots and lots of suds lol!


I wish Ronnie! I don't own the car, but having done some research I know it's a regular user and often attends supercar days out including drives over to the 'Ring!


----------



## CmN (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great! Love the colour


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

CJ1985 said:


> great work as always.


Many thanks.



noddy r32 said:


> Great job rollo stunning car:thumb:


Cheers Paul Many thanks



Strongey said:


> nice job - so rare ive never seen one in the flesh!


now you have lol!!! Many thanks



halam said:


> Very nice


cheers



craigblues said:


> Great job! :thumb:


thanks



mr v6 said:


> Lovely looking motor. Any chance you can post a few actual engine shots, it'll be the ES9J4 engine:thumb:. Same engine as in my coupe, minus the turbo.


many thanks. Was looking at the pics I have and they are not great its pretty impossible to see much to be honest.



Makalu said:


> That is a great colour on a very pretty car... even the missus liked it! Nice work guys.





Cookies said:


> Cracking job Ronnie - I was just going to post that I have only ever seen those cars in pictures before and then I realised I was looking at em pictures of it..... D'oh...
> 
> Anyhoo - just wondering how you get that nice speckled effect on the windows in the early pics
> 
> ...


Cool Cooks. That's pretty cool. /the speckles was a funny story.. Someone broke in one night and proceeded to cover the car in fling then sneaked back out again. Well that's my story and i'm sticking to it. Mark will tell you it was me going mad with the rotary but he tells lies lol!!!



Joech92 said:


> Lush colour!


Many thanks.



Alex L said:


> Great detail on an awesome car, and so rare to see as well
> 
> Shame cars are no longer allowed pop up/round headlights.


I know it is pretty cool to see the light its a shame as they suit these tyopes of cars.



deni2 said:


> Great work, love the finish :thumb:.


Many thanks.



steve from wath said:


> stunning,top draw work again rollo
> 
> the luminos paint cleanser
> 
> how was that applied and any more info ,sounds interesting


Many thanks Steve. It can be applied by hand or DA then simply buff off.



Natalie said:


> Superb work :thumb:


Many thanks.



JBirchy said:


> I wish Ronnie! I don't own the car, but having done some research I know it's a regular user and often attends supercar days out including drives over to the 'Ring!


Thats what I like to hear driven as they should be...



CmN said:


> Looks great! Love the colour


Many thanks.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

wow thats a rare bird..beautiful job there on a magnificent car. amazes me ik never sold more..


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very interesting story thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronnie,

Thanks very much for the snow foam and quick detailer earlier - just had to try them out when i got back over to the house and really impressed - i think I over diluted the snow foam though.

Anyhoo - i'll give you warning next time i'm coming over so you can get the kettle on!! I'l bring the bickies btw (if i dont have them ate by the time i get there....)

Now, there's a rumour going around about a guy who got an entire road resurfaced in preparation for his next prestige detail..... Any ideas who it em might be???? lol

Chat soon and thanks again

Cooks (Niall)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hibberd said:


> wow thats a rare bird..beautiful job there on a magnificent car. amazes me ik never sold more..


Many thanks. I agree it is a great car and pity not more were made!



Jdudley90 said:


> Very interesting story thanks for sharing!


Many thanks.



Cookies said:


> Ronnie,
> 
> Thanks very much for the snow foam and quick detailer earlier - just had to try them out when i got back over to the house and really impressed - i think I over diluted the snow foam though.
> 
> ...


No Worries Niall, Yep all level again and ready for teh visitor to arrive. looking forward to it too. No worries. any time you are in the area give me a bell and I will have tea and bikkies waiting lol!!

Chat soon!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Luis said:


> Great work


Many thanks Luis. Right i'm taking a few days R&R and will pick a winner next week so last chance to get posting!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Outstanding plus the write up is spot on as well :thumb:


----------



## Gazlor88 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice motor.....and a great job


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember the Jeremy Clarkson review on this car. Really liked it at the time and brilliant to see this write up.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Outstanding plus the write up is spot on as well :thumb:


Many thanks Trip.



Gazlor88 said:


> Very nice motor.....and a great job


Many thanks.



astonhold said:


> I remember the Jeremy Clarkson review on this car. Really liked it at the time and brilliant to see this write up.


Cheers they are a stunning car in the flesh thats for sure.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Great to see such a rare car looking so good. Top job as always.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

davec said:


> Great to see such a rare car looking so good. Top job as always.


Many thanks!!



alesoft73 said:


> Nice JOB!


Cheers!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris-89 said:


> Lovely looking car, great work Ronnie!


Chris..

Your post here was picked out so will get a bottle of Luminos off for you to try out!! Congratulations!!


----------

